

Don't Touch My Code - reynolds
http://blog.alwaysmovefast.com/dont-touch-my-code

======
daleharvey
I think exactly the opposite, apart from being completely unmanageable, people
need to move around in most projects.

When you program keeping in mind that someone else will need to come in and
change stuff without breaking it, you make sure its easy to follow, hard to
break, you add comments, possibly even tests!

usually the other person is you and you will thank yourself no ends that you
have made this module suitable for fresh eyes.

